# I might soon be famous



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Email arrived this morning telling me I have a follower on my youtube video´s
https://www.youtube.com/attribution...pWS-gLjCeEG9SQ?feature=em-subscription_create

I wonder why, I´ll have to use my posh voice when recording now.


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

Unfortunately Jan, your link takes me to GoTrails. Where do I find your video?


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Drew said:


> Unfortunate Jan, your link takes me to GoTrails. Where do I find your video?


No video added this morning `yet`Drew, its just that GoTrails are following my videos, I have no idea why because there aren´t a lot of wild life ones.

I missed a lovely scene this morning, the corn at the back is being cut, halted at the moment because its raining, a Mummy deer with *two* babies started to venture out, by the time I had the camcorder ready they had gone back into the long corn. Maybe I will be lucky enough to be looking out when they appear again. The camcorder is ready.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I have 35 subscribers so well on my way to Rock God Fame!!  (Not  )

I dont think they are all Fruitcakes as they are sick to death of me.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

barryd said:


> I have 35 subscribers so well on my way to Rock God Fame!!  (Not  )
> 
> I dont think they are all Fruitcakes as they are sick to death of me.


Yes but yours is self promotion, I could have an official manager now, in fact Hamilton Bros are also interested in me >
Look at my video of 25 years ago.
Who they are I have no idea.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

barryd said:


> I have 35 subscribers so well on my way to Rock God Fame!!  (Not  )
> 
> I dont think they are all Fruitcakes as they are sick to death of me.


How come you've not posted anything on here for a while Barfs?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I have about 35 followers on one of my channels whoop dee doop, the MoHo one I think.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Yes, but are they famous like what mine is 0
https://www.youtube.com/attribution...pWS-gLjCeEG9SQ?feature=em-subscription_create


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I'm infamous Gerty, a legend in my own lunchtime.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

gosh I hope not 

You are bad enough not famous 

I’m practising my bow 

But it still results in short legged dogs 

Sandra :kiss:


----------



## Christine600 (Jan 20, 2011)

Perhaps you budding stars should have ads for your channels on the back of your MHs. :grin2:


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Just remember who your "friends" are.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

There shall be no end to her popularity.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> How come you've not posted anything on here for a while Barfs?


Dunno Kev. It started out as a bit of fun but Im not sure my taste in music is to everyones liking so I just force the Fruitcakes to watch em now. Ive been busy though.

21 Original songs now (latest one recorded in the van two days ago), 65 covers and 28 adventures (To music) Videos

Melania Trump is my latest Subscriber, least Im sure its her. 

https://www.youtube.com/user/barryd999/playlists?view_as=subscriber


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I dunno, one or two were not truly awful, but music is a taste thing, (I won't do the obvious) your original stuff, I found better, maybe because I had no original as a yardstick.

Whack em on here anyway as you do them.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Barry knows his music is not my type even though he might be :grin2:

But your one of us like I'm one of us, our fans will watch and hopefully comment, the important thing is, good or bad comments you know we are listening to you, or watching my animals.

By the way Barry, you have not been watching my videos coz you would know where the last one was taken I'm sure.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

JanHank said:


> Barry knows his music is not my type even though he might be :grin2:
> 
> But your one of us like I'm one of us, our fans will watch and hopefully comment, the important thing is, good or bad comments you know we are listening to you, or watching my animals.
> 
> By the way Barry, you have not been watching my videos coz you would know where the last one was taken I'm sure.


Oh yeah. High and Low Force, just up the road from me. Ive left you a comment on youtube!


----------

